# First Hit & Miss Little York Engine



## higbyrichard (Sep 24, 2014)

This post to thank all you guys who gave me advice in the build of this "Little York" Hit & Miss engine - especially George.

I have taken the time as was suggested to keep a photographic record of  the build with the addition of a video clip of the engine working at  full throttle with the governor mechanism disconnected. It is hoped that  this might encourage other first timers to have a go. Great fun.

I chose this engine because it was the smallest one I could find and  seduced by the idea of the thing running on my desk at work. I am no  engineer so this project really stretched me but gave an immense amount  of pleasure.  To be candid for example, I had to make 4 pistons till I  got it right!

This is the link to my web site and the specific 3 Little York pages  covering the build. The video of the ungoverned test is on the last  page.

link: http://www.astro.chigby.com/hit_and_miss_1.html







Thanks again.

Now what?

Richard.  Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 25, 2014)

Great little engine. thanks for sharing


----------



## higbyrichard (Oct 2, 2014)

Herbiev said:


> Great little engine. thanks for sharing




Thanks Mate.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## KLG (Oct 2, 2014)

A really nice looking engine. I find that the hardest part is the presentation and you have spent a great deal of time presenting yours. I have just joined a mens shed to try and do some nice woodwork for my tiny putt putt.
Cheers,
Kerry from Oz


----------



## higbyrichard (Oct 7, 2014)

KLG said:


> A really nice looking engine. I find that the hardest part is the presentation and you have spent a great deal of time presenting yours. I have just joined a mens shed to try and do some nice woodwork for my tiny putt putt.
> Cheers,
> Kerry from Oz



Thanks Kerry. Appreciated. Good luck with yours. Good fun.

Richard , Sydney.


----------

